# Solved: Windows 7 Welcome Screen How to Turn Off!



## seespotrun (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone know how to turn off the annoying windows 7 welcome screen?

Basically it's the screen that shows all the user names by default and you just enter in the password to get in. I want to be able to login to windows 7 by having to always type the username and password. That way people won't know how many users are on the computer and won't know my username by default as well. I am running Windows 7 Home Premium. Is there a way to do this?

I can't seem to find a way. Thanks!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can use option one or two from here:
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61650-log-user-name-password.html


----------



## seespotrun (May 18, 2005)

Thank you so much!! Appreciate it very much!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Jerry


----------



## seespotrun (May 18, 2005)

Thanks. Done!


----------

